# Open Carry



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

So....

Since this area seemed woefully lacking of activity, I thought I'd pose this question to my fellow Idahoans:

Do you Open Carry?

What do you think about others who OC?

Have you ever encountered another OC citizen, other than law enforcement?

I just began myself, and the reason I OC now is due to the fact that I do not have a CC License yet. In fact, I just filled out the form and got fingerprinted today.:smt033

I made a decision to begin carrying a handgun and since Idaho allows OC without a permit, that is what I will do at least until I receive the CC License.

The only problem I have with CC is that if I really need to unholster it, I want it to be accessible, really accessible. I would have to say that it is going to be much easier to CC soon because we are going to be entering jacket/coat weather. So I will still carry on the hip in a paddle holster but it will be concealed because of the jacket.

I am actually more concerned about NOT concealing right now because it is getting colder in the mornings and I take my son to the bus stop.

Well, thanks for your time...


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh come on......

I almost live on the board right now and I'm feeling REALLY lonely here. Is it because I own and XD?

Is it because I live in Idaho?

Is it the chronic hallitosis? (sp)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Open carry IS legal here in Idaho ,BUT, it does attract unwanted attention most of the time and COULD be considered exhibition of a deadly weapon in many cases if the police want to be ignorant about it. Open carry long enough and you WILL see what I mean. Legal or not I usually only open carry in the mountains and desert just to avoid the problems.
(open carry at a school bus stop is one of those times best concealed, kids tell parents what they imagine a lot of the times and not what really happens.)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Open carry would be fine if it was the law of the land but it's not. I like having the element of surprise on my side. Out of site out of mind.


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

Scooter / Baldy,

Thanks for the comments. I always like hearing other points of view. I haven't really gotten much attention at the places I've gone. I have had a couple of register clerks ask if I was LEO.

I kind of get the impression that most just presume I am. I have that 'clean cut' look. I will concede that I haven't carried for very long, and as you say, if I do so long enough, I'm sure I eventually will.

I have yet to encounter any LEOs while carrying so I have no idea how that exchange is going to go. As for the bus stop...I just don't take it, for the very reasons you mentioned. That and the fact that a number of parents are also there and I wouldn't really feel comfortable with that situation if I were one of them.

:smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

One bit of advice.......print out a copy of all of ISC title 18 and carry it with you to show any LEO, they PROBABLY dont know all of it or dont care.......especially the part about carrying loaded or unloaded as long as its NOT concealed.


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

As luck would have it...I got my letter from the Sheriff stating that I can pick up my CCW license on the 20th. Probably record time as I just put my application in about a week ago.

Woohoo!


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, so I've seen alot of arguments against Open Carry, and most, if not all, focussed on reactions of others and LEOs, regardless that it is legal in any particular state.

I recently attended a CCW class even though, in my situation, I didn't have to. I am really glad I did. One of the things discussed was the importance of keeping the weapon concealed. This wasn't due to offending others or making them nervous, it was due to making yourself a target.

I hadn't really given alot of thought to that...well, I guess it would more correct to say that I HAD thought about it and just put it in the back of my mind as a very small percentage of possible encounters.

As such, I relegated it to the very unlikely. For whatever reason, I think of it in terms of the more likely scenario now, or at least more equal. With that in mind, I was very nervous the next time I carried in public.

I still open carry while I am walking the dog, due to the number of large dogs in the neighborhood, but not so much in other places. As soon as I pick up my permit, I will be carrying concealed.


----------



## RiverratMike (Feb 27, 2011)

tgrogan you sort of wrapped it up in your last post. The problem with open carry is how other people often respond especially those transplanted from a non carry state. In an urban area they feel threatened, get nervous and indignant and will even call the police who then might ask you the magic question....."Why?" "Because I can." works but this isn't what I wanted to do today, best to keep it out of sight. On the other hand if I am fishing, hunting, etc. out in the boonies no one has ever said anything. CCW is the magic solution but learn the laws/rules that apply for your area. Also it's a good idea to get a permit in bordering states.


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

I wont open carry because I dont need the attention drawn to me.I dont need some guy looking for a challenge.I have been looking into a ccw permit.I have a hunters safety class certificate that is 6 years old from Nevada.I think I still need to take a class though.I'm also looking at a Tauras PT740 to carry.This is my first post so go easy on me.lol


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

I applied for my ccw permit.It was very easy.Also picked up a Bretta Nano 9mm.Still would like to take some training.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Idahokid said:


> I applied for my ccw permit.It was very easy.Also picked up a Bretta Nano 9mm.Still would like to take some training.


I read somewhere that there are some places here in Id. that are now offering CCW classes...might try googling it and see what pops up


----------



## plhildy (Feb 10, 2015)

Last post here 2012? It has been awhile. I am new to the board, and new to Idaho. The CC situation has changed in the last year or so, and now there is an "enhanced" CC license. My wife and I have had CCW's for the last few years in California, so now that we are here we have chosen to continue with that practice. The class was good and informative and very much the same as California's. The one thing I really like about it is that it is recognized in 30 some other states. 
There is some talk now of getting rid of the concealed carry and going to "constructional carry" i.e. no permit required. While I agree in principle I have 2 issues. First is the problem of people with no training or experience just strapping up and letting go. Next, I like having a license while traveling, not everyone is going to accept the fact that in your home state it is OK so you have decided it is OK in their state. Never mind California (and about 8 or 10 others - don't travel there).


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

CC is legal in AK for anyone who may legally carry a firearm, and OC is legal in most places too. I OC in the woods, but never around town. Why? No need, we have no violent crime here or enemies of the State. And besides, why give away your advantage? If I ever felt the need to OC in town, then I'd CC also in case the first one gets disarmed.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Open carry in my state is the normal mode of carrying a sidearm, whereas concealing it is the exception and requires permission from our employees. I started carrying openly in the summer of 2007 and still do about half the time. I have never had a negative encounter with an LEO while doing this and have been in their presence many times when OC'ing... even in police precincts.

I have had one negative encounter with a civilian. That was in 2009 in a McDonald's. The man was not a native Virginian, judging by his accent, but more than likely from somewhere up in the northeast. As for being a target, we did have one man shot and killed with his own OC'd sidearm in Richmond three or four years ago. He kind of brought this on himself because he was in a mini-mart when a robbery began. He managed to get out of the store, but then went back in, presumably to "help". He was seen coming in by the robbers, attacked, disarmed, and shot.

When I OC, I do get a lot of comments from other members of the public at large. All are positive and interesting. A heck of a lot of "thank you's" and thumbs up signs. As I said, one negative civilian encounter in going eight years of this. And the surrounding area in which I live is pretty populated; try 2.8 million people.

Of late, I have been concealing a lot more for some reasons other than the usual. But as I mentioned, I do still OC at times. It's a no-brainer here.


----------

